# Cider



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

well, while Cider is getting famous on JoJo's Blog "My dogs life" showing his coat changes and coat colour:

www.mydogslife.co.uk/the-changing-coats-of-cockapoos

www.mydogslife.co.uk/cockapoo-coat-colour-catalogue

( I am sooo super proud roud: )

we are waiting for thursday, Cider's first dog groomer appointment. As so many others on this forum, I am well nervous about it. I hope he won't be traumatised by it and how will he look after? Will he be still a little bit puppy like or will he jump to be a grown up dog?

The lady groomer was recommended by a lady I meet when I walk Cider. She has got a wonderful Labradoodle and she leaves his coat long. She says, the groomber does excactly what I will tell her. But what is the best to tell her.
Here is what I got in mind, please help me out if you got any suggestions how to explain it best.

I would like to keep his coat quite long, but I would like to see his eyes again. A cut on the bottom of his ears up to where the skin starts, his paws need a good trim they are massive. And under his belly ( bikini cut? ) he needs the hair fairly short, as I don't like the smell of wee on the fur.

Some on here said, a cut, which is not too short is called a teddybear cut or puppy cut. 

They said on the phone as well, I can bring a photo of a dogs hair cut which I like. Meg, I hope its okay, I print out Benji's photo, because I thought he looked lovely after his first cut. If anybody has a good first cut of their doggies and would like to put it on this thread, I would appriciate it 

Also, she would do the anal glands as well. Should I ask her if they need doing? Or is it if they are once done, they need doing all the time then??? not my favorite thing to talk about.

Wish me luck


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cider makes a great addition to both coat features on My Dogs Life .. thank you Bini 0for letting me add your lovely Cockapoo ...

Anyone who would like their Cockapoo added to either Cockapoo Coat feature on the blog please dont hesitate to contact me  I will add your poos with pleasure xxx


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just checked Cider out on the catalogue. He's gorgeous!


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

I didn't get any replies yet about the first cut for Cider


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Sabine
Benji and I take that as a compliment! Thank you and we are more than happy for you to use Benji's photo.
Good luck and I am sure Cider will look even cuter after his groom. It is lovely to see their gorgeous eyes.
Look forward to seeing the photos

Meg x


----------

